# Dwarf TTTF?



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

Are pretty much all modern TTTF varieties considered "dwarf?" It's so confusing and seems hard to find a single catch all chart for all common varieties.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't know, and I find the term confusing as well. I'd be interested if you ever found such a chart.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

No, not all are. Many are.

There are low-growing, semi-dwarf, dwarf, and possibly even double dwarf types.

But these are not necessarily terms that are used consistently. For example, I have no idea what "Summer" is classified as.


----------

